# Glycerin Suppositories: Lifesaver



## Joan4321 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am wondering if anyone has had a similar experience. I have had IBS C since I was in high school. I used Miralax everyday for a year back when I was 17. It workes great and I slowly weened myself off of it and all was ok. Since I can remember my body has always produced a hard dry bowel movement every day to every other day; fairly small in size. I eat a diet full of colorful veggies and lean protiens. I stsy away from refined sugars and flowers and try and limit my sugar intake but I never use artificial sweetners because I find those give me horrible gas. I am very athletic and exercise 4-6 days a week. After my stint with miralax my symptoms slowly got worse but never unbearable. It wasnt untill I saw a Bristol Stool Chart and saw my "normal" stool was the one that the most constipated on the chart (small pelets). This was alarming and frusturating to me and I went back on the miralax regime that was origionally suggested by the doctor. This time the miralax softened my stool but failed to give me a bulky large BM like it had years earlier. Instead I had small amount of frequent pencil thin diahrea. This was so frusturating so I decreased the dose. And for a few weeks I was having this thin stool that felt like constipation and dishrea at the same time because such a small amount was coming out. I have used Dulcolax w bisacodyl in the past and it emptied me out but then I didnt have another BM for 5 days which was very annoying.

What has really saved me was going off the miralax and starting a bowel retraining program. I have had a large bulky BM every morning for the past 3 weeks and Glycerin suppositories have helped so much although I dont want to be dependant on them. Every morning after I drink coffe I wait for the urge. At the begining of the regime I was using a suppository almost everyday because I would not feel the urge. The interesting thing is that after about 5 min of retaining the GS ineould have a large normal, bulky, perfect BM. I was amazed at first it felt so good! This has been going on like I said for three weeks but I use the GS's less frequently and I hope to be able to go w/o them completly soon. Now I use them 4-5 days a week.

Since using these GS's gives me a perfect BM so quickly this means that the stool is all formed and ready to come out but my body just wont give me the urge to have to fo everyday. Has anyone else had a sinilar experience? It took me a while to realize that the problem was at the end of my colon and less with the earlier stages of digestion. The doctor told me my colons normal state is to be constipated and is stretched so I need to retrain and have daily, bulky BM's to make it understand to give the urge to go before it is holding so much. Its interesting to know that you can be doing everything correctly with the dirt and lifestyle but if your body wont give you the urge to go none of that matters about the diet and lifestyle.

I have not gotten a straight answer from a doctor as to weather you can become addicted to GS's. They seek very safe and I am assuming that bc I am using less and less over time I am not getting addicted physically.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad you found something that works for you.

my gastro docs both told me that glycerin suppositories were safe to use and not addicting. i've read articles about that as well. the glycerin is just soap. the suppository works by softening and lubricating the stool that is in the rectum, making it easier to pass. they also mildly stimulate the bowel muscles to contract.. this link explains it all rather well and also says that they are safe to use long term and not addictive:

http://www.uhb.nhs.uk/Downloads/pdf/PiHowToUseGlycerineSuppositories.pdf


----------



## Mr. Hungry (Dec 21, 2011)

joan, are they still working well for you ?


----------

